# Nature's Corner 'naturalis' Trigon 190 (now closed)



## Gary Nelson

Well, I thought that I best start my new journal *Nature's Corner 'naturalis' *- this was first started about 2 weeks ago now and the first photo shows how the set-up stands as today, followed by photos from the very beginning.
The tank is my original 'Trigon 190' from my last scape, with the G6 filter and an added TMC 400 tile to the rear panel.

Anyway, a few photos so far.... as the tank is of today, 9th April 2013

DSC_0916 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

From the very start then - All emptied and cleaned, already to start the new scape...

DSC_0824 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

A temporary home for the fish...

DSC_0819 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

All the hard scape cleaned up, along with plants in storage...

DSC_0818 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0823 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

I thought I would try an idea out that I had to keep the back of the raised gravel in place and to stop it from gradually slopping forward over time. I decided to use several cheap water bottles with the tops cut off and removed. I perforated the bottles and filled them with gravel and clumped several together...

DSC_0829 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0831 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0834 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

This was then all covered with further gravel to give the scape a raise of about 7 inches at the rear and to leave it nice and solid around the hard scape of Redmoor wood & rock.
This was the hard scape in place, give or take a few tweaks and most of the gravel and sand spread about. I have used about 12 different pieces of wood and around 9 rocks here.

DSC_0839 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

On the plant choice, I decided to go with my favourite of the moss on parts of the wood with some Bolbitus heudelotii & Cyperus helferi in the centre of the scape and very close to the wood, then the 'Anubias nana bonsai' that I had from my last scape placed around the rocks - then coming further forward and out of the hard scape, some Ammania sp, Hemianthus 'Cuba' and Echinodorus tenellus... these were from the 1-2-grow range. There are also different Crypts dotted about too.

DSC_0843 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_0842 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

Partly planted...

DSC_0911 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

A few fish shots...

DSC_0884 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_0913 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_0915 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

My two most important critics!...

DSC_0851 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_0905 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

This still has allot of growing in to do, but it all seems to be ticking away nicely so far, so hopefully it will carry on this way as it matures. (famous last words)

DSC_0917 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

This will be a beaut when grown in mate! Well, it's a beaut now...

How many cardinals are in there?


----------



## Gary Nelson

Ian Holdich said:


> This will be a beaut when grown in mate! Well, it's a beaut now...
> 
> How many cardinals are in there?



Cheers Ian, there are around 40 green neons in here - I've had them about 8 months now... Lovely little fellows.


----------



## Dave Pierce

Now that's how to do a corner tank! Absolutely love this mate. The wood, rock and plants mix wonderfully! 

And those Tetras in that tank really set it a-light !


----------



## fish fodder

Any co2?


----------



## Gary Nelson

Dave Pierce said:


> Now that's how to do a corner tank! Absolutely love this mate. The wood, rock and plants mix wonderfully!
> 
> And those Tetras in that tank really set it a-light !



Cheers Dave  thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Gary Nelson

fish fodder said:


> Any co2?



Yes, I'm running at about 1 BPS, fairly low really for this size tank, but I have found that the praecox rainbows are not that keen on higher co2 levels - the amount of co2 going in and the EI dosing seem to be keeping things ok so far.


----------



## martinmjr62

Gary,lovely looking tank.Love the wood and the open look of the gravel in the foreground

Cheers
Martin


----------



## jimwalsh

gary you are setting the bar very very high with this rescape

looks amazing now will look even better when the carpet has grown in!


----------



## Gary Nelson

martinmjr62 said:


> Gary,lovely looking tank.Love the wood and the open look of the gravel in the foreground
> 
> Cheers
> Martin



Cheers Martin, thank you for your nice comments


----------



## sdlra

cant wait to see more


----------



## Gary Nelson

jimwalsh said:


> gary you are setting the bar very very high with this rescape
> 
> looks amazing now will look even better when the carpet has grown in!



Thanks Jim, as you know corner scapes can be a little tricky - I'm aiming for a carpet mixed with HC & E tenellus


----------



## sa80mark

I loved your last scape and so far this one looks like it will top that one. Very good idea with the bottles to help create hight and the wood looks superb.


----------



## Ady34

Well Gary, I was pretty fond of your high tech blue drum, I think it went well with the living room decor and showed off your G6 perfectly!

In all seriousness though mate, this is another exceptional layout, but to be honest we'd expect nothing less of you now. You have a great eye for scaping and are the undisputed corner tank master!
What I'm liking about the corner tank, especially when scaped and planted so well, is the large area of swimming room for the fish at the forefront of the tank....just where you want them. You still manage to give the illusion of a very densely planted backdrop and because of the tank dimensions and rock placement you get great depth which will only be enhanced by the vast foreground carpet when it matures. The tenellus will just add that little bit of texture and height needed to draw the eye upwards to the plants at the rear....although it does look a little more like lilaeopsis NZ at the moment.
Quality.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Looks set to be another top scape gary.  Did you use anything under the gravel as a base layer?
Will be watching with interest.


----------



## Gary Nelson

sa80mark said:


> I loved your last scape and so far this one looks like it will top that one. Very good idea with the bottles to help create hight and the wood looks superb.


 
Thank you for your nice comments 



Ady34 said:


> Well Gary, I was pretty fond of your high tech blue drum, I think it went well with the living room decor and showed off your G6 perfectly!
> 
> In all seriousness though mate, this is another exceptional layout, but to be honest we'd expect nothing less of you now. You have a great eye for scaping and are the undisputed corner tank master!
> What I'm liking about the corner tank, especially when scaped and planted so well, is the large area of swimming room for the fish at the forefront of the tank....just where you want them. You still manage to give the illusion of a very densely planted backdrop and because of the tank dimensions and rock placement you get great depth which will only be enhanced by the vast foreground carpet when it matures. The tenellus will just add that little bit of texture and height needed to draw the eye upwards to the plants at the rear....although it does look a little more like lilaeopsis NZ at the moment.
> Quality.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 
Ha ha, yes I was tempted to keep the blue drum, I just need the blue pipes to match on the filter 
Thanks for your great comments though Ady - You are totally correct on the grass being lilaeopsis NZ, so very well spotted - I do have some tenellus in but only a tiny bit of the 1-2-grow - I have another 3 pots on back order so I will get some more photos up as soon as thats in.



Iain Sutherland said:


> Looks set to be another top scape gary. Did you use anything under the gravel as a base layer?
> Will be watching with interest.


 
Cheers Iain, The back of the scape has some of my eco complete in and the front part is mainly just unipac fiji course sand - the HC seems to be responding well so far though as last night I spotted quite allot of new runners creeping out, so hopefully it should take off


----------



## Steve Smith

Excellent work Gary.  Looking forward to this maturing.  It'll be a stunner!


----------



## Gary Nelson

SteveUK said:


> Excellent work Gary. Looking forward to this maturing. It'll be a stunner!


 
Cheers Steve, I think it will look allot better when the carpet spreads out.


----------



## Alastair

This is stunning already gary and its not even grown in yet. I too will look forward to seeing this fill in


----------



## Gary Nelson

Alastair said:


> This is stunning already gary and its not even grown in yet. I too will look forward to seeing this fill in



Cheers Alastair  I should be getting my 1-2- grow tenellus next week so that will be in and with the HC that's already in I should get a decent coverage going!  that's the plan anyway, all being well.


----------



## jimwalsh

Any updates gary?

p.s. how have you avoided reflections?


----------



## grathod

Gary, absolutely sublime. My first tank was a trigon 190 in beech so my journey started with this tank many many years ago. Fond memories and you have done yours some serious justice. Both thumbs up! Hooked and watching


----------



## Gary Nelson

jimwalsh said:


> Any updates gary?
> 
> p.s. how have you avoided reflections?



Hi Jim, funny you should mention updates, I took a few photos yesterday so I will get them uploaded later 

Do you mean reflections with the camera on the front?


----------



## Gary Nelson

grathod said:


> Gary, absolutely sublime. My first tank was a trigon 190 in beech so my journey started with this tank many many years ago. Fond memories and you have done yours some serious justice. Both thumbs up! Hooked and watching



Thank you, nice to hear great comments such as yours and always nice to hear from other trigon owners


----------



## jimwalsh

I meant reflections on the sides I cant seem to get away from having mirrored sides...


----------



## Gary Nelson

jimwalsh said:


> I meant reflections on the sides I cant seem to get away from having mirrored sides...



Ah right, I used black board paint on the back which I've found gives a neat finish and dries matt black - what are you using on yours then?


----------



## Gary Nelson

A few updated photos as promised earlier - the tank is running well, I am on an 8hr light duration with around 3BPS co2 and my EI dosing with a 50% weekly water change.
The E.tenellus has only been in around 10 days, due to a slight delay with an order, but is already starting to really take off!


DSC_0998 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1000 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0995 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0985 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0946 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## jimwalsh

wow

 you are the master of the corner tank!

your rescape has inspired me to take stuff out and use space more carefully in the trigon.


----------



## Gary Nelson

jimwalsh said:


> wow
> 
> you are the master of the corner tank!
> 
> your rescape has inspired me to take stuff out and use space more carefully in the trigon.



Cheers Jim, I think it will look better when the E.tenellus fills out more... As you know trigons are a big learning curve!


----------



## Steve Smith

That's looking fantastic Gary


----------



## grathod

Gary Nelson said:


> Thank you, nice to hear great comments such as yours and always nice to hear from other trigon owners


 
You are welcome, thoroughly enjoying this thread. Is that manzi wood that you are using? can you point me in the right direction to source some?


----------



## Gary Nelson

Steve Smith said:


> That's looking fantastic Gary


 
Cheers Steve 



grathod said:


> You are welcome, thoroughly enjoying this thread. Is that manzi wood that you are using? can you point me in the right direction to source some?


 
Thanks, it is Redmoor wood im using... a few of the sponsors on here stock it, I had these pieces from Aqua Essentials 
Redmoor | Buy Redmoor Online


----------



## grathod

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is Redmoor wood im using... a few of the sponsors on here stock it, I had these pieces from Aqua Essentials
> Redmoor | Buy Redmoor Online


 
thanks mate


----------



## Claire

Looking great! Definite inspiration for those struggling to scape a corner. Just watch though the temperature clashes of your fish - rams like it hot but the hillstream loaches like it pretty cool and well oxygenated.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Claire said:


> Looking great! Definite inspiration for those struggling to scape a corner. Just watch though the temperature clashes of your fish - rams like it hot but the hillstream loaches like it pretty cool and well oxygenated.


 
Thanks for your comments Claire


----------



## Gary Nelson

I took a few photos today, so thought I'd just show how its doing - the plants are filling in nicely and the moss has gone bonkers! it all seems to be ticking along nicely considering I'm only spending about an hour a week on it now at water change time.

I am getting an itch to do a re-scape though as I have some ideas! 


DSC_1188 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1186 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1187 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## jimwalsh

looking really nice have you thought about entering it into one of the scaping competitions?


----------



## Gary Nelson

jimwalsh said:


> looking really nice have you thought about entering it into one of the scaping competitions?


 
Cheers Jim.... I'd like to yes, but only know of the IAPLC one, not sure if there are more?


----------



## Alastair

Really nice Gary. That moss looks lush. Looks like youve triumphed on the corner tank scaping once again 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Nelson

Alastair said:


> Really nice Gary. That moss looks lush. Looks like youve triumphed on the corner tank scaping once again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 
Thanks for the nice comments Alastair


----------



## oldbloke

amazing


----------



## Gary Nelson

A few updated photos - I decided to rip out the E.tenellus as I felt it was spoiling the front of the scape... so out it came! I re-planted a few stems at the front and moved a few pieces of wood too.... I think it looks cleaner and sharper.


DSC_1232 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1231 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1234 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1237 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## Alastair

Looks really good gary. I prefer it with out the carpet and definitely looks much sharper.. 
I like how the two bits of wood in the centre create a kind of tunnel effect leading into the moss covered branches 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Holdich

Looks loads better (not that it looked bad before), the moss looks amazing!


----------



## Gary Nelson

Alastair said:


> Looks really good gary. I prefer it with out the carpet and definitely looks much sharper..
> I like how the two bits of wood in the centre create a kind of tunnel effect leading into the moss covered branches
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 
Thanks Alastair, yes I think the centre pieces of wood draw you into the scape more.



Ian Holdich said:


> Looks loads better (not that it looked bad before), the moss looks amazing!


 
Cheers Ian, yes the moss has gone bonkers! I have never had much luck with growing moss on wood before so I am really pleased with this.... mind you I think its due a trim soon.


----------



## cookie3985

Hi, I don't know if this has been mentioned but I couldn't find it what type of moss is that please? I really like this and it actually shows what can be achieved with great planning and execution despite the dimensions and flows issues that are associated from a corner tank.


----------



## Gary Nelson

cookie3985 said:


> Hi, I don't know if this has been mentioned but I couldn't find it what type of moss is that please? I really like this and it actually shows what can be achieved with great planning and execution despite the dimensions and flows issues that are associated from a corner tank.



Thank you so much for your kind comments - the moss I used was Spiky Moss from Aqua Essentials... Which to be honest grew like mad! I found it very easy to care for and would definitely use it again.


----------



## cookie3985

Gary Nelson said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comments - the moss I used was Spiky Moss from Aqua Essentials... Which to be honest grew like mad! I found it very easy to care for and would definitely use it again.


 

It's taken off like wildfire in yours and in recent months I have become a little obsessed with moss and the affect it gives its great stuff.   Makes a scape look mature and natural especially the way its only growing on the top side of the wood nearest the light. Good work again.


----------



## Gary Nelson

This scape was taken down this weekend, I'd just like to thank the few members on here that put a comment on my journal and have enjoyed what I achieved in a a Juwel Trigon ... It means allot to me.
I will be working on something else, but unfortunately there will be no journal this time from me.

I'd also like to thank all the members on here that have taken time to give me advice to my questions asked over the last few years... Thank you.


----------



## LancsRick

Sounds very final that Gary, I hope all is well. I've found your Trigon efforts hugely interesting since I'm fortunate/cursed to have one myself.


----------



## John S

Shame it's gone. Great scape and journal

Are you using the same tank on your next project?


----------



## Ian Holdich

Hey Gary, why no journal? I hope it's nothing we've done...

I for one love what you've achieved in a corner tank, you did a better job that I could've dreamed of! These trigon journals are gold dust on the net, with yours being one,if not the best.


----------



## Ady34

Yep, I second that Gary, some very nice journals and great aquascapes.
It does sound very final mate, good luck with whatever you have planned and hope to see you round here still.
Cheerio for now,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson

LancsRick said:


> Sounds very final that Gary, I hope all is well. I've found your Trigon efforts hugely interesting since I'm fortunate/cursed to have one myself.


 
Thanks for kind words Rick 



davem said:


> Shame it's gone. Great scape and journal
> 
> Are you using the same tank on your next project?


 
Yes I will be, I was going to have a change, but I have one final scape to achieve in the Trigon that I have in mind.... then I will move onto a new brand of tank.



Ian Holdich said:


> Hey Gary, why no journal? I hope it's nothing we've done...
> 
> I for one love what you've achieved in a corner tank, you did a better job that I could've dreamed of! These trigon journals are gold dust on the net, with yours being one,if not the best.


 
Thanks again Ian for your Kind words, that means allot.



Ady34 said:


> Yep, I second that Gary, some very nice journals and great aquascapes.
> It does sound very final mate, good luck with whatever you have planned and hope to see you round here still.
> Cheerio for now,
> Ady.


 
Thanks Ady, I will still be on here and I am not giving up... and I am working on my next scape right now, but I guess I have got to the stage on here where I feel that unless I'm running a branded name and its not Opti White and square with all the fancy inlets & outlets etc then I'm placed in a different category to all the high end kit allot of other members now run you know what I mean? I know when I talk to folk and tell them about planted tanks and injected co2 and nutrients and so on... they ask what tank its in and you say a 'Trigon' and they turn their nose up!... I'm not bothered but sometimes it gets to you and you start to think... why do I bother to publish it.   I feel I do not need those kind of thoughts and feelings going on in my mind as I have enough problems to contend with at the moment.

I have entered IAPLC this year and I am sure again this will prove what I am trying to say, that's if it even gets marked   ... again It does not bother me, I enjoy my tanks and what I have created and if that means only family and friends get to see it.. then that's how it will have to be.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Forget all that Gary, I for one look at your trigon with envy as know that it takes more skill and understanding to deliver your scapes that in a rectangular box with all the gear.

I would certainly love to see the next journaled as they are always a joy to follow.  Would be a shame not to share your wizardry


----------



## sa80mark

Just to echo what iain has said, forget the snobbery what you have done with corner tanks is amazing be proud of your achievements and be proud of your tank, alot of the "looking down there noses" is simply the only way they know how to be mostly because they couldnt do half the job you have with a corner scape 

I would love to see what your doing


----------



## cookie3985

I agree with you Gary, but on the contrary I do also agree with Iain. I look at what you achieved with your trigon and it actually made me think about getting one because that would suit the room it would be going in better. Due to the difficulty of scaping in one I didn't but you have shown that it is possible so don't let the "snobbery" put you off.


----------



## tim

Real shame not to see a new journal Gary, best trigon on the net IMHO, hard to comment sometimes due to people not wanting to just post wow awesome blah de blah etc etc, I mean its not like you need advice my friend you've nailed every scape you've done so far and i maybe people only ask questions when they are considering buying one themselves, as for snobbery mate there's a lot of ada na optiwhite setups that end up as algae farms( mine being one of them  )  so equipment is one thing but personally I'm always looking at what's Inside the glass box. Shame not to see another journal of the quality scapes you turn out mate


----------



## Ady34

Gary Nelson said:


> Thanks Ady, I will still be on here and I am not giving up... and I am working on my next scape right now, but I guess I have got to the stage on here where I feel that unless I'm running a branded name and its not Opti White and square with all the fancy inlets & outlets etc then I'm placed in a different category to all the high end kit allot of other members now run you know what I mean?


Hi Gary, pleased your still going to be active  Experienced enthusiasts like yourself are invaluable to the community.
I agree with a lot of what other members have said, and whilst i would like to encourage you to continue to share your experiences i am surprised by the way you feel. The most important thing about an aquascape, behind the personal enjoyment we gain from creating and nurturing it, is the actual aquascape, the hardscaping, the plants and the fish, all of which you do exceptionally.....brand names are all very well and good, but by no means do they elevate your status, admittedly it is a progression that many choose to take, more often than not to enhance the visual appeal so as not to distract from the important bit inside the tank, the aquascape, but certainly not to place you in a different category. For me its all about the creation and maintaining, but i do like the minimalism of the 'higher end gear'. Sometimes the minimalist look doesnt fit in our homes in which case alternatives are sought, your trigon fits beautifully in your room.
I hope that members here have not made you feel this way, i certainly have never felt like that, but i do appreciate your focus on doing it for yourself and your family and friends....like i said above, thats what it is really all about.
I do hope you reconsider though, as i also would like to see your next venture, i love seeing aquascapes 



Gary Nelson said:


> I have entered IAPLC this year and I am sure again this will prove what I am trying to say, that's if it even gets marked


it will get marked, i dont think you even have to stipulate what tank it is, just give sizes, but it wouldnt matter, this is only a few peoples opinions, yours is much more important. I see it as a way of trying to improve on my skills. The guys involved in judging look at composition, layout plant choices etc etc, far more things than i could ever think of im sure, but if you improve from year to year it is a good indication of whether you are improving at this or not.....if it even matters to you? It doesnt stop me from enjoying viewing my tank at home or looking after it at all, im happy to have growing plants and happy fish 


Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Team Steve

How restrictive have you found the trigon? was thinking of getting a 2nd hand one but i'm not convinced how well it works compared to the normal ones.


----------



## John S

Iain Sutherland said:


> Forget all that Gary, I for one look at your trigon with envy as know that it takes more skill and understanding to deliver your scapes that in a rectangular box with all the gear.
> 
> I would certainly love to see the next journaled as they are always a joy to follow. Would be a shame not to share your wizardry


 

I agree with Iain. Not so long ago people were saying how hard these tanks were to scape and that the bowed front played havoc with flow / distribution etc but you nailed it all (and so has Jim). I'd like to see another of your scapes in this tank.

Don't worry about other peoples kit mate we all have to work to our means. I've got a bit of speed fit pipe in one of mine so have decided not to enter it in IAPLC this year


----------



## Gary Nelson

wow! thanks for all the nice comments guys... it means allot to me.  
To be honest I am very over whelmed buy what I have just read some really nice things said and some very valid points too.

I will write more later, but just on a quick break at work... but felt I had to say something quick


----------



## Omegatron

my old tank was a juwel trigon 190 aswell. I could never pull of a nice scape. i sold it and went for a new one. but seeing this one....so it was possible to scape in the trigon haha......it looks (probably looked) amazing. personally i think if you would have put glosso or hc in the front it would be perfect (matter of taste ofc).

really beautiful tank, im definitely lookinig forward to the new scape in this tank!


----------



## Gary Nelson

Omegatron said:


> my old tank was a juwel trigon 190 aswell. I could never pull of a nice scape. i sold it and went for a new one. but seeing this one....so it was possible to scape in the trigon haha......it looks (probably looked) amazing. personally i think if you would have put glosso or hc in the front it would be perfect (matter of taste ofc).
> 
> really beautiful tank, im definitely lookinig forward to the new scape in this tank!


 

Thanks for the nice comment   Yes the corner tanks can be a little tricky to get right...mainly flow etc


----------



## prdad

Personally I find all the ADA stuff a bit cliched. I read Amano's books in 94 and was amazed by what he did. But taking his recipe and adding nothing apart from a massive dollop of cash is a touch boring. Keep on making your own path Gary, thats the way to creating something original.


----------

